# Tchibo Chronograph Â£19.99



## Matty (May 30, 2005)

Anyone seen one of these???

Admittedly quartz but they do have a working chronograph and a 3 yr warranty!

Looked at one today and looks a bargain for under Â£20.

Anyone been tempted?


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

They nearly charge Â£20 for a large Latte









Got any pictures?

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Matty (May 30, 2005)

TimD said:


> They nearly charge Â£20 for a large LatteÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*Sorry, commercial link edited by mod.*

See Paulus' post for pictures.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Is this it? Doesn't look bad if it is


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I've seen worse.

For 20 quid it has to be worth a punt!


----------

